# 4-Seasons Room addition



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice...what was the total cost of constuction?


----------



## R0X (Apr 25, 2012)

Ignoring my own labor, about $9,000


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice:thumbup:. Job well done. dorf dude...


----------



## R0X (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love it! You did a great job.


----------

